# Any recommendation on good immigration lawyer



## abroshan (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi Guys I have express entry profile. My points are very less 320. I am looking for PNP nomination in IT field. 
Can anyone here who have availed any immigration lawyer service can direct me to them?
what generally is their typical fees?

Regards


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

An immigration lawyer cannot increase your points.


----------



## abroshan (Aug 6, 2020)

Thank you. This is from where I a coming. A consultant called and informed me that recently a draw has happened and scores as low as 68 points were picked up in saskatchewan pnp. So this news has given some hope in me. The agency further stated that they have a registered IRRC lawyer/attorney who will help in this. Further more application prepared with the help of registered IRCC lawyers will have high chances of getting picked. Also they will keep an eye on when the draw will happen so that my application is picked in next draw.
This sounded like a plan to me.
Your comments/take on this please.

Regards


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

abroshan said:


> Thank you. This is from where I a coming. A consultant called and informed me that recently a draw has happened and scores as low as 68 points were picked up in saskatchewan pnp. So this news has given some hope in me. The agency further stated that they have a registered IRRC lawyer/attorney who will help in this. Further more application prepared with the help of registered IRCC lawyers will have high chances of getting picked. Also they will keep an eye on when the draw will happen so that my application is picked in next draw.
> This sounded like a plan to me.
> Your comments/take on this please.
> 
> Regards


*This sounds like a SCAM to me*.

The government of the Province of Saskatchewan does the selection for their PNP program and they don't give preference to applications prepared by IRCC lawyers over those that are just prepared by the applicant themselves and no IRCC lawyer or foreign based immigration consultant/agency can influence the process in any way - the policy and decisions are at the discretion of the relevant provincial government minister.

Also remember that neither the agency you have been consulting with nor the "registered IRCC lawyer" can ensure that your application will be picked - it is up to the provincial government to decide what the minimum cut off is and how many invitations will be allocated to a specific draw and their decisions are based upon processing targets and the overall employment demands of the province - see the "Your Invitation to Apply" section on the International Skilled Worker EOI System page.

This applies in principle to all provinces and territories as well as Saskatchewan.


My advice to you would be to do this _without_ the use of an agent/consultant... thousands of people do it themselves and are successful... the agent/consultant can't do anything that you must do yourself... they cannot gather your required documents (education transcripts, financial statements/bank records), they cannot get your education qualifications assessed for Canadian equivalency, they cannot sit your English or French language exam(s), nor can they collect your employment records and what information they can provide to you is available _for free_ on the internet. 

The only thing they can really do is separate you from your hard earned ₹ ₹ ₹/$$$.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

abroshan said:


> Thank you. This is from where I a coming. A consultant called and informed me that recently a draw has happened and scores as low as 68 points were picked up in saskatchewan pnp. So this news has given some hope in me. The agency further stated that they have a registered IRRC lawyer/attorney who will help in this. Further more application prepared with the help of registered IRCC lawyers will have high chances of getting picked. Also they will keep an eye on when the draw will happen so that my application is picked in next draw.
> This sounded like a plan to me.
> Your comments/take on this please.
> 
> Regards




That sounded like a plan to you? Good grief, that is a not a plan it is a scam.


----------

